# New Fromm Grain Free



## Jacksons Mom (Jun 13, 2010)

LOVE Fromm but their grain inclusives caused Jackson the itches, or so it seemed. Really glad to see the Game Bird recipe, looks pretty good. I can't wait to try it.

Grain-Free Game Bird Recipe dog food - Fromm Family Foods

Grain-Free Salmon Tunalini dog food - Fromm Family Foods


----------



## shellbeme (Dec 8, 2010)

Yea I saw that, bah more fish


----------



## PDXdogmom (Jun 30, 2010)

I've fed some Fromm's Surf & Turf in the past and my dogs did well with it. There is no way I would feed the Salmon Tunallini. The inclusion of tuna is ill thought out IMO; because there are huge mercury issues with tuna. The Game Bird recipe looks better; but I wish these companies would stop advertising and highlighting their lead-ins with listing ingredients that are way way down on the list and provide nothing a dog needs anyway - like spinach, broccoli, eggplant.

The inclusion of about 20 ingredients in such super minor proportions is marketing to humans who think olive oil, eggplant spinach, etc. sounds great. Fromm's certainly isn't the only company to do that. Orijen does also. That doesn't make the formulas bad whatsoever; it's just not necessary. 

The price for the Game Bird on one online site is $65.99 for a 26 lb. bag which is pretty pricey. I'm not convinced that it's worth it. But if someone gave me a bag I sure wouldn't mind trying it.


----------



## Jack Monzon (Jul 25, 2010)

PDXdogmom said:


> I wish these companies would stop advertising and highlighting their lead-ins with listing ingredients that are way way down on the list and provide nothing a dog needs anyway - like spinach, broccoli, eggplant.


That was my thought too; their marketing departments are likely getting them to appeal to the owners with this.


----------



## shellbell (Sep 24, 2011)

Looks like more of the same to me....Kind of like they took their Surf and Turf and threw in a few extra interesting sounding ingredients.


----------



## DogLuver (Oct 19, 2011)

Just curious, which do you prefer and why, Fromm or Orijen?


----------



## Serenity (Dec 30, 2011)

One of my dogs is on Health Extension Grain Free by Vets Choice. I've said it a million times.. I swear by compoany's food!!!


----------



## shellbell (Sep 24, 2011)

I feed raw, but if I had to pick between Fromm and Orijen, I'd definitely go with Fromm. Much more reputable of a company, IMO.


----------



## Jacksons Mom (Jun 13, 2010)

Company-wise? I prefer Fromm. But the formulas we tried ended up not working out the best for us in the end. Surf and Turf gave him major eye runnage and boogers, the Duck and Potato made him itchy and butt licking, and the Pork gave him soft poo. 

He does best on Acana in terms of no-low eye boogers, firm poop, coat is super shiny and soft, breath smells good, etc, etc. 

But I'm wanting to give game bird a try and see how it goes. I truly love Fromm but wish they had some formulas that were maybe a bit different - every formula seems to have chicken. And I wouldn't feed this new salmon tuna recipe for the reasons stated above.


----------



## PDXdogmom (Jun 30, 2010)

I've fed Orijen, Acana and Fromm. I trust the company of Fromm more than I do Champion Pet Foods - which makes Orijen and Acana. However, on paper, and in some feeding experience, I've liked the Acana Pacifica formula as a frequent choice. That said, I would never feed it exclusively and I do like to rotate.

At the moment I'm feeding my dogs NutriSource Pure Vita Grain Free Turkey at 75% with the other 25% being fresh-cooked meat or egg.


----------



## baggie (Jun 2, 2010)

Jack Monzon said:


> That was my thought too; their marketing departments are likely getting them to appeal to the owners with this.


+1. Nothing wrong with this either, imo. 

Just curious as to why some of you like Fromm as a company over Champion?


----------



## PDXdogmom (Jun 30, 2010)

I wasn't impressed by the way Champion responded to the whole Australia food import problem a few years ago. I also didn't like how evasive they were when the Acana Grasslands was held up at the Canadian border by the FDA and couldn't enter the US a year ago when an initial salmonella test turned up positive. Further testing over a period of a month showed no problem; but they didn't acknowledge a potential problem at all or alert their reps.

Champion has also had troubled relations with the city they're located in due to problems with extremely bad odors from the manufacturing plant.


----------



## westminsterthree (Jan 10, 2012)

Jack Monzon said:


> That was my thought too; their marketing departments are likely getting them to appeal to the owners with this.


This is one way I judge a company. Pet food is marketed to people in three subsets 1) Women with children, 2) Single women without children and 3) Childless couples which have never had children or are all grown up and moved out. Men are marketed to when it comes to performance foods.

It is pretty clear that Fromm has chosen to go hard at #2 & #3. These are the easiest subsets to manipulate, like my parents.

While I like Fromm, the foods are becoming a joke and you can tell it is positioning the company to be sold at some point. 

Really silly stuff.


----------



## kathylcsw (Jul 31, 2011)

westminsterthree said:


> This is one way I judge a company. Pet food is marketed to people in three subsets 1) Women with children, 2) Single women without children and 3) Childless couples which have never had children or are all grown up and moved out. Men are marketed to when it comes to performance foods.
> 
> It is pretty clear that Fromm has chosen to go hard at #2 & #3. These are the easiest subsets to manipulate, like my parents.
> 
> ...


You clearly have a pathological need to be as rude to as many people as you possibly can don't you? I am trying to decide if it is all due to a personality disorder, a serious Axis 1 mental illness, or if you are just a jerk. And yes that is a professional opinion.


----------



## shellbeme (Dec 8, 2010)

I'm a huge Fromm fan gurl, however I feel like their prices are a bit steep. (I prefer their four star line) I have been looking really closely at the ingredient list for different foods lately and I like what I see with them, I also really like their customer service. I'm tryin to put my little guy on more wet foods and expand his diet a bit, but their canned foods are just far too much for me to afford. I'll still buy the dry food, because I feel like it's important, for us anyway to have that available and I'll keep an eye out for good sales on the canned but I completely get why people may be unimpressed just due to the price.


----------



## PDXdogmom (Jun 30, 2010)

westminsterthree said:


> This is one way I judge a company. Pet food is marketed to people in three subsets 1) Women with children, 2) Single women without children and 3) Childless couples which have never had children or are all grown up and moved out. Men are marketed to when it comes to performance foods.
> 
> It is pretty clear that Fromm has chosen to go hard at #2 & #3. These are the easiest subsets to manipulate, like my parents.
> 
> ...


I don't know about being sold necessarily, but Fromm's does seem to be trying to up their marketing approach from previous years and perhaps get a bigger share of the market. I have access to many many pet food stores in my area and Fromm is often give very little shelf space and not in the prime locations in the store. That may be changing. I have fed Fromm Surf & Turf and been pleased enough, but I think with any product you have to look past the marketing and window-dressing to make a judgment about if the guts of the formula may be right for your dog.


----------



## westminsterthree (Jan 10, 2012)

kathylcsw said:


> You clearly have a pathological need to be as rude to as many people as you possibly can don't you? I am trying to decide if it is all due to a personality disorder, a serious Axis 1 mental illness, or if you are just a jerk. And yes that is a professional opinion.


75% of pet food is purchased by women. That is a fact.


----------



## Unosmom (May 3, 2009)

> 75% of pet food is purchased by women. That is a fact.


seriously, where do you find these studies? o_o


----------



## MollyWoppy (Mar 19, 2010)

Why on earth would men be the only ones targeted for 'performance foods'? Come to think of it, what exactly are performance foods?


----------



## westminsterthree (Jan 10, 2012)

MollyWoppy said:


> Why on earth would men be the only ones targeted for 'performance foods'? Come to think of it, what exactly are performance foods?


Men are the target market for "Performance Foods" because men are more likely to be hunters, trialers and sled dog racers. "Performance Foods" are foods with protein at around 30 - 32% or more and fat at 20% or more. These foods also have specific vitamin & mineral levels and fiber ingredients designed to deal with physical stress.

Women do this too, particularly agility events but more men are involved.

Look at a bag of Fromm 4 Star and then look at a bag of Enhance Professional Athlete. Then tell me which is more appealing to a woman.


----------



## westminsterthree (Jan 10, 2012)

Unosmom said:


> seriously, where do you find these studies? o_o


This is common industry knowledge. Doesn't it make sense to you? Ole Roy is the biggest selling food in the country. Who is more likely to be in Walmart buying groceries?

And who is in the supermarket buying Beneful & Purina One?


----------



## Unosmom (May 3, 2009)

> This is common industry knowledge. Doesn't it make sense to you? Ole Roy is the biggest selling food in the country. Who is more likely to be in Walmart buying groceries?


Its marketed to people of various genders and backgrounds. Ol roy would appeal to cheapos, not gender discrimination there.


----------



## westminsterthree (Jan 10, 2012)

Unosmom said:


> Its marketed to people of various genders and backgrounds. Ol roy would appeal to cheapos, not gender discrimination there.


I think you are terrific, but I am telling you that women are responsible for up to 75% of all the dog food purchased in the US. You don't realize how small the "better" dog foods are. For 3/4's of the dogs, food is bought at the supermarket, Walmart, Costco and other big box locations. Food is marketed to "mom" cause she goes there. Men like feed stores.

Look at the Fromm website for example, doesn't look like it designed to appeal to women? This is not a secret:

*"Pet food and care manufacturers absolutely need to cater to the female buyer when selecting packaging to brand products since women are the buyers of pet products in 8 out of 10 households (APPMA). Furthermore, women are more likely to own dogs and cats and their emotional commitment to their pets can transfer easily into spending more money on accessories, treats, and toys (Mintel Pet Survey 2006)."*

Do you believe me now?


----------



## PDXdogmom (Jun 30, 2010)

I don't think that any of us should be surprised at all by the dog food industry's very focused marketing strategies at specific profiles of dog owners. Huge amounts of time and money are spent on developing marketing strategies for almost any product you can think of that's advertised. Take cars for example. You can take two vehicles that have very similar mechanical underpinnings and size but significantly different exterior design and interior amenities. The first car with trendier styling but more utilitarian features will be marketed to young single adults; while the more refined vehicle may be marketed to empty nesters who demand more creature comforts. But the fundamentals of both cars could be almost the same.

I know that isn't an exact analogy but it shows the point that every aspect is well thought out by dog food companies with a specific niche buyer in mind. . . from the bag itself and what pictures, colors, fonts, tag-lines, are used to all the verbiage you find on the company's website.


----------



## DogLuver (Oct 19, 2011)

westminsterthree said:


> 75% of pet food is purchased by women. That is a fact.





Unosmom said:


> seriously, where do you find these studies? o_o





westminsterthree said:


> This is common industry knowledge. Doesn't it make sense to you? Ole Roy is the biggest selling food in the country. Who is more likely to be in Walmart buying groceries?
> 
> And who is in the supermarket buying Beneful & Purina One?


This last quote..."this is common industry knowledge"....that doesn't make it a fact like you said in the first quote. Unosmom wanted to know where you are finding these "facts"...common industry knowledge is not an answer to that question at all.

It bothers me that you speak of us on DFC like we're all suckers (which you've actually called me previously). Most people here have had in depth conversations, and done plenty of research about the quality of food, the ingredients, the percentages, meat content, ash content, and all the important stuff, and a lot of these conversations have professional references. Sure there are many people who are suckered into advertising, but the people you are writing to on this forum are not suckered by pretty advertising, that's what this forum is all about...looking past the advertising of Iams and Purina and finding something better. You act like you know more than everyone here, we're not all as stupid as you think, please be polite.


----------



## westminsterthree (Jan 10, 2012)

DogLuver said:


> This last quote..."this is common industry knowledge"....that doesn't make it a fact like you said in the first quote. Unosmom wanted to know where you are finding these "facts"...common industry knowledge is not an answer to that question at all.
> 
> It bothers me that you speak of us on DFC like we're all suckers (which you've actually called me previously). Most people here have had in depth conversations, and done plenty of research about the quality of food, the ingredients, the percentages, meat content, ash content, and all the important stuff, and a lot of these conversations have professional references. Sure there are many people who are suckered into advertising, but the people you are writing to on this forum are not suckered by pretty advertising, that's what this forum is all about...looking past the advertising of Iams and Purina and finding something better. You act like you know more than everyone here, we're not all as stupid as you think, please be polite.


I was wrong it is 80% not 75%. You should look closer at threads because I posted this yesterday:

*"Pet food and care manufacturers absolutely need to cater to the female buyer when selecting packaging to brand products since women are the buyers of pet products in 8 out of 10 households (APPMA). Furthermore, women are more likely to own dogs and cats and their emotional commitment to their pets can transfer easily into spending more money on accessories, treats, and toys (Mintel Pet Survey 2006)."
*

This explains why some pet food companies seek to humanize pets. Women have different emotional bonds with their pets, especially women without children in the house. Why does Fromm dress the dog on the website in a Chef's Hat?


----------



## Caty M (Aug 13, 2010)

What does a dog in a chef's hat have to do with women buying pet food? I don't feel that women in general have different emotional bonds with animals than men do, especially in pet homes.. men get companion dogs for the same reason as childless women do (ie, me) because they want companionship....

My boyfriend is much more suckered into advertising than I am..


----------



## PDXdogmom (Jun 30, 2010)

westminsterthree said:


> I was wrong it is 80% not 75%. You should look closer at threads because I posted this yesterday:
> 
> *"Pet food and care manufacturers absolutely need to cater to the female buyer when selecting packaging to brand products since women are the buyers of pet products in 8 out of 10 households (APPMA). Furthermore, women are more likely to own dogs and cats and their emotional commitment to their pets can transfer easily into spending more money on accessories, treats, and toys (Mintel Pet Survey 2006)."
> *
> ...


Fromm's website picture/drawing of a dog in a kitchen wearing a chef's hat does try to humanize pets and their food, no doubt. And the company probably thought it would appeal to many women. I just don't happen to be one of them; because it all comes across as a little cheesy to me. I do know that many extended male members of my family (some of them hunters) would be making jokes about the pictures and generally laughing about it. Obviously, they are not the target audience.

Dogs have played a bigger and somewhat different role in my life since my human children have been out on their own the past 10 years. I spend a lot more time looking into nutrition and health issues as well as walking them. That said, my husband has a huge emotional bond to our dogs that I can't really qualify as different than mine.


----------



## PDXdogmom (Jun 30, 2010)

DogLuver said:


> This last quote..."this is common industry knowledge"....that doesn't make it a fact like you said in the first quote. Unosmom wanted to know where you are finding these "facts"...common industry knowledge is not an answer to that question at all.
> 
> It bothers me that you speak of us on DFC like we're all suckers (which you've actually called me previously). Most people here have had in depth conversations, and done plenty of research about the quality of food, the ingredients, the percentages, meat content, ash content, and all the important stuff, and a lot of these conversations have professional references. Sure there are many people who are suckered into advertising, but the *people you are writing to on this forum are not suckered by pretty advertising, that's what this forum is all about...looking past the advertising of Iams and Purina and finding something better.* You act like you know more than everyone here, we're not all as stupid as you think, please be polite.


Can't speak for him; but I think he might view some of Orijen's and Fromm's marketing as having as much "pretty advertising" as say something like Beneful commercials with the huge chunks of fresh meat and vegetables cascading across the TV screen. I think the Orijen advertising is more sophisticated - using the written form like their "white paper". That doesn't mean I think Orijen is a bad food (I fed it in the past); but I'm not convinced it's a great value for the price. I could feed a more inexpensive basic grain-free food like NutriSource and throw on an egg or handful of fresh meat and probably be feeding a healthier meal at a cheaper price.


----------



## DogLuver (Oct 19, 2011)

PDXdogmom said:


> Can't speak for him; but I think he might view some of Orijen's and Fromm's marketing as having as much "pretty advertising" as say something like Beneful commercials with the huge chunks of fresh meat and vegetables cascading across the TV screen. I think the Orijen advertising is more sophisticated - using the written form like their "white paper". That doesn't mean I think Orijen is a bad food (I fed it in the past); but I'm not convinced it's a great value for the price. *I could feed a more inexpensive basic grain-free food like NutriSource and throw on an egg or handful of fresh meat and probably be feeding a healthier meal at a cheaper price*.


I would agree with what you're saying, except where I live the prices are much different than the USA I guess.

NutriSource = $55+ / 30lb bag
Petcurean = $65+ / 25lb bag
Fromm = don't have locally available
Abady = don't have locally available
Annamaet = don't have locally available 
TOTW = $71+ / 30lb bag
Professional = $45+ / 35lb bag
Blue Buffalo = $65+ / 30lb bag
Eagle Pack = $65+ / 40lb bag
Royal Canin = $75+ / 30lb bag
Wellness = $55+ / 30lb bag
Natures Variety = $65+ / 25lb bag
ProPlan Selects = $60+ / 30lb bag
Chicken Soup = $65+ / 30lb bag
Canidae = $45+ / 30lb bag <--I have to travel an hour to get this one though
Iams = $55+ / 40lb bag
Eukanuba = $60+ / 40lb bag
Hills Science Diet = $65+ / 30lb bag
Pedigree = $30+ / 30lb bag
Solid Gold = $75+ / 30lb bag
Acana = $50+ / 30lb bag
and finally da da da dum.... Orijen = $60+ / 30lb bag

soooo...by the sounds of it, the prices where I live are a lot different from the rest of you....as you can see, for the quality and prices, I think Orijen is a pretty good choice.
Out of the choices I have, which would you choose and why?


----------



## PDXdogmom (Jun 30, 2010)

DogLuver: Those prices are quite different from what I find in my location. 

For instance, you show NutriSource (and I'm just going to identify it as grain free lamb formula) is at least $15 more than what I can buy it at; while your Orijen price is a couple dollars less than what I can find.

So, I guess none of us can really make iron-clad assumptions about what foods may or may not be more or less expensive for any one individual.


----------



## DogLuver (Oct 19, 2011)

PDXdogmom said:


> DogLuver: Those prices are quite different from what I find in my location.
> 
> For instance, you show NutriSource (and I'm just going to identify it as grain free lamb formula) is at least $15 more than what I can buy it at; while your Orijen price is a couple dollars less than what I can find.
> 
> So, I guess none of us can really make iron-clad assumptions about what foods may or may not be more or less expensive for any one individual.


Ok...but given the choices I have, taking into consideration the quality of food, availabilty and prices...which would you choose (PDXdogmom)??? Would you still say NutriSource and add an egg and protein source here and there...I might add that meat is expensive where I live aswell...I cannot find chicken cheaper than $1.50/lb, and anything other than chicken is $2.50+/lb...so I am not switching to RAW until I find a better source of bulk/cheap meat.


----------



## PDXdogmom (Jun 30, 2010)

DogLuver said:


> Ok...but given the choices I have, taking into consideration the quality of food, availabilty and prices...*which would you choose* (PDXdogmom)??? Would you still say NutriSource and add an egg and protein source here and there...I might add that meat is expensive where I live aswell...I cannot find chicken cheaper than $1.50/lb, and anything other than chicken is $2.50+/lb...so I am not switching to RAW until I find a better source of bulk/cheap meat.


I have tried many different brands, both grain-free and grain inclusive, with varying protein/fat levels in the past 6 years. If I were in your position, I would choose one of the grain free NutriSource formulas (not sure which ones you have available). Since meat is expensive for you, I would add egg to a meal as your most frequent protein addition; then occasionally add chicken as your budget allows. It really does not take much to boost the protein just a little bit - and certainly a lot of people wouldn't take that step at all. Although I've fed Acana with some success, I'm tending to like the less busy formulas and add my own additions. Also, NutriSource has not had any recalls to my knowledge.


----------



## DogLuver (Oct 19, 2011)

PDXdogmom said:


> I have tried many different brands, both grain-free and grain inclusive, with varying protein/fat levels in the past 6 years. If I were in your position, I would choose one of the grain free NutriSource formulas (not sure which ones you have available). Since meat is expensive for you, I would add egg to a meal as your most frequent protein addition; then occasionally add chicken as your budget allows. It really does not take much to boost the protein just a little bit - and certainly a lot of people wouldn't take that step at all. Although I've fed Acana with some success, I'm tending to like the less busy formulas and add my own additions. Also, NutriSource has not had any recalls to my knowledge.


Not trying to argue or disagree with what you're saying, just trying to understand, why NutriSource over Orijen/Acana? I don't know what you mean by "less busy". Open ears here  

The reason I would choose Orijen/Acana over NutriSource is that the 1st 5 ingredients are meat source, while NutriSource is only the 1st 2 ingredients meat, and the 3rd-5th are pea...both foods have potato as the 6th ingredient. NutriSource is also less kcal/cup than Orijen, and my dogs are very active and lean, so I'd have to feed more of it correct? (meaning it wouldn't actually save me any money)
,


----------



## Jacksons Mom (Jun 13, 2010)

PDXdogmom said:


> I have tried many different brands, both grain-free and grain inclusive, with varying protein/fat levels in the past 6 years. If I were in your position, I would choose one of the grain free NutriSource formulas (not sure which ones you have available). Since meat is expensive for you, I would add egg to a meal as your most frequent protein addition; then occasionally add chicken as your budget allows. It really does not take much to boost the protein just a little bit - and certainly a lot of people wouldn't take that step at all. Although I've fed Acana with some success, I'm tending to like the less busy formulas and add my own additions. Also, NutriSource has not had any recalls to my knowledge.


I am kind of thinking along these lines too. Less busy. Jackson has always done very well on Acana, so no major complaints, but I think sometimes with certain foods it can definitely be overkill and I'm not sure if it's for the better to have, like, five different types of meats in one food. For one, if a dog has a problem with a certain meat, you won't know which one is affecting him. I'm not against it at all. I mean, one can ask "what good is it to have five different meats?" but then the same can be said... "well, why NOT?" So I don't know. But in the past few months, I've been leaning towards simpler is maybe better in regards to kibble.

I am waiting for the new line of Acana Classic to come out to the US as it is a bit more simple. Very much looking forward to it. It's not totally grain-free but I think the only grain used is maybe oats. 

In regards to eggs, I always give Jackson some scrambled eggs when I make them for myself. How many times a week do you think giving him eggs would be appropriate? For a 16lb dog, keep in mind. I just did not know if you could over-do it on the eggs (probably, as I believe you can overdo anything... but just wondering).

Just bought a bag of Primal yesterday so I plan on feeding him that a few times a week now anyways. But he'll still need to have a few kibble meals a week due to our schedule and traveling and stuff. I'm not always in the same house.


----------



## Caty M (Aug 13, 2010)

I give my 10lb and 20lb dogs an egg almost every day and they are doing fine.. just watch their weight of course. I do like the "busy" foods in most situations, yes they can make it harder to pinpoint an allergy, but at the same time I believe that variety is important, and at least it has a variety of meat sources unlike kibbles with one or two protein sources.


----------



## MollyWoppy (Mar 19, 2010)

Caty M said:


> I give my 10lb and 20lb dogs an egg almost every day and they are doing fine.. just watch their weight of course. I do like the "busy" foods in most situations, yes they can make it harder to pinpoint an allergy, but at the same time I believe that variety is important, and at least it has a variety of meat sources unlike kibbles with one or two protein sources.


Me too. I believe that unless you know your dog has an allergy problem, then what the hell, give it the food with the most meat you can find. 
I've just started giving Mol raw eggs and was wondering the same thing, how much is too much. I guess I'll give her one 3 or 4 times a week, unless I hear any reasons not too. I'm going to keep a look out for different eggs too, like quail or duck. 
I'm one of those that that wants their dog to have as much protein variety as possible. I'd do the same for my cat if she'd let me!


----------



## PDXdogmom (Jun 30, 2010)

I'll combine my answers in one post to the questions asked or comments made in the last few posts.

I add eggs no more than 3 times a week.

I'd rather rotate my dogs' proteins than throw the kitchen sink in at every meal. Just like you don't see raw feeders giving chicken, turkey, herring, salmon and whitefish all at the same meal.

I'm not telling DogLuver to not feed Acana. In fact, rotation is good. But when asked what I would pick I said NutriSource with some additional protein supplements frequently added. I don't feel like constantly supporting companies that throw a million ingredients into the formulas such as 5-7 meats, several different carbs and a dozen or so fruits and vegetables. A lot of it is window dressing. . . doesn't necessarily make the formulas bad but why do it. Now I will admit that Orijen/Acana list exactly what % of the protein comes from animal products and I wish more companies would do that. With other companies that list 4 meat sources before the carbs, you can't really be sure what the total protein is coming from meat - it may be ingredient splitting to some degree. One company could list chicken meal only and that could supply the same amount of meat protein as a brand listing 3 different meat proteins but in smaller quantities of each.

And finally, I think the fresh protein that I add to the NutriSource is of superior quality compared to the 4th, 5th and 6th meat proteins in the Orijen/Acana kibble.

Only you, DogLuver, can determine what is the best fit for your situation. Why not choose a couple different brands and rotate?


----------



## meggels (May 30, 2010)

Good post PDXdogmom...that's sort of the stance I take as well.


----------



## DogLuver (Oct 19, 2011)

Thanks for the input PDXdogmom! I appreciate the explanation, I know you weren't trying to tell me not to feed Acana . I can see how a simpler formula could be a good idea, especially when trying to pinpoint an allergy. I feed my dogs raw meat and eggs on top of the Orijen/Acana rotation so they're getting plenty of different sources of protein, with no problems, so I suppose since it's working well I wouldn't change, but I have a better understanding of what you were saying so thanks. I should add that I don't stick to Orijen/Acana strictly, every once in a while I get a bag of NOW! or EVO (although I'm kinda worried their formulas are changing from what I've been reading). I would love to try Fromm if I could find it too...Natures Variety too (it's just so dam expensive!)

I agree with CatyM...as many protein sources as possible for my boys, only because they've never had any issues with a particular protein...I feel that rotating between Acana/Orijen flavors/formulas there is a good variety in there without the need to use other brands (plus I feed extra on top of that so that's good too). I still appreciate everyone's opinions/advice.


----------



## StellaLucyDesi (Oct 29, 2008)

I am feeding Fromm right now, the beef frittata and now the surf & turf. I can't wait to feed the new game bird recipe. I like them because I feel the company is a good company (family owned, too) and can be trusted, as much as any company can be. Their customer service is outstanding. I have 4 small dogs, so price is not a problem for me. I like to rotate the flavors. I've also fed Nature's Variety. In fact, I use canned food, too, and they get Fromm Gold and NV Prairie/Instinct.


----------



## ajcstr (May 24, 2010)

Jacksons Mom said:


> LOVE Fromm but their grain inclusives caused Jackson the itches, or so it seemed. Really glad to see the Game Bird recipe, looks pretty good. I can't wait to try it.
> 
> Grain-Free Game Bird Recipe dog food - Fromm Family Foods
> 
> Grain-Free Salmon Tunalini dog food - Fromm Family Foods


Just one caution - don't expose him to too many "non-standard" proteins because if he develops some type of allergy down the road you won't have any new proteins to try. Though I guess if you have already used duck its a non-issue.


----------



## Jacksons Mom (Jun 13, 2010)

ajcstr said:


> Just one caution - don't expose him to too many "non-standard" proteins because if he develops some type of allergy down the road you won't have any new proteins to try. Though I guess if you have already used duck its a non-issue.


Thanks! Yes, I have fed a few duck kibbles before. Was actually just going to make a thread about the new Acana duck kibble.

As much as I love Fromm, I'm not actually sure if we'll try it again or not - we did duck and sweet potato and pork and applesauce and when he was on those (3 bags overall) he became a lot more itchy - it went away about two weeks after being back on Acana. Not sure if it was grains in general, or something else in the food, but the Surf and Turf formula caused him very bad eye boogers and it's grain-free.

I really am starting to think simpler the better - but I'm going to start a different thread on that, hehe.


----------



## ajcstr (May 24, 2010)

Jacksons Mom said:


> I really am starting to think simpler the better - but I'm going to start a different thread on that, hehe.


Well, on those lines, Nature's Variety makes a nice Limited Ingredient Turkey (as well as Lamb)


----------

